# Player looking for online game



## Naxuul (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm looking for a online D&D game. I can do with most settings. I prefer RP oriented games.


Naxuul.


----------



## Kamard (Nov 16, 2002)

I will most likely have a game starting within a week or so.

Just have to flesh out the religions and the cultures of the game world.


----------



## Orius (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm starting a new online game, and I'm looking for players.  I just  posted a message on the board here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=30860


----------

